# Keeping room cool during hours of gaming



## brandontaz2k2

So what do you guys do to keep your room cool during gaming? I myself find it hard to keep the room cool even with my ceiling fan at High, even with a second fan blowing air out of my room. It makes me feel like I am in a server room.. I do know the quite obvious ones like turning on your AC or opening a window, but keeping the AC on is quite expensive, and opening the window when its 90F degrees outside doesn't work that great. My GPU/CPU temps are not crazy high, CPU gets to 55C max and GPU gets to 65C max while gaming.


----------



## robbo2

If you don't want air con then it's time to man up with the fans. Unless you move your PC into a larger room.


----------



## Couch Potato

Play naked


----------



## Alex132

I game in 45'c heat in the summer, man up


----------



## ZainyAntics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *couch potato;13268820*
> play naked


my thoughts exactly :d


----------



## Shrimpykins

Find a way to vent to outside your room and problem solved.

For instance, I was in a raised house and routed my radiator to under the house (where it was reasonably cool) so it dumped a lot of my heat outside and also the cool air under the house helped keep my temps down.

Go to home depot and buy some ducting and hook it up to your exhaust and then run it to a window to exhaust outside, that will help keep the heat down in your room a lot.


----------



## frizo

Move to Seattle.


----------



## Scope

I'm in a pretty big room so air circulates pretty well. I can't really open any windows though because we have a pretty bad bee problem in our house and even with the windows closed wasps are still managing to get into our house, so we try and keep everything closed.
Just drink a lot of water, that should do the trick.


----------



## EduFurtado

You mentioned you got a second fan blowing air out of your room.
Well, I found out that blowing air into my room (from the outside) solves the problem.. Maybe you should try it

The ceiling fan won't really reduce temps, but will make you feel cooler...


----------



## Traches




----------



## brandontaz2k2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Couch Potato;13268820*
> Play naked


Have done that before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frizo;13268980*
> Move to Seattle.


No thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scope;13269017*
> I'm in a pretty big room so air circulates pretty well. I can't really open any windows though because we have a pretty bad bee problem in our house and even with the windows closed wasps are still managing to get into our house, so we try and keep everything closed.
> Just drink a lot of water, that should do the trick.


Drinking water only helps for a little bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado;13269028*
> You mentioned you got a second fan blowing air out of your room.
> Well, I found out that blowing air into my room (from the outside) solves the problem.. Maybe you should try it
> 
> The ceiling fan won't really reduce temps, but will make you feel cooler...


Will try that, thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traches;13269225*


Lol wut?


----------



## Traches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandontaz2k2;13276109*
> 
> Lol wut?


It's a venn diagram son. Says play naked.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

I personnally take frequent breaks - if thats not possible because of online gaming or something similiar .. drink ALOT of water .. really ..


----------



## sockpirate

I only really game at night , i have my rig next to a window that i leave open over night , room stays really cool , My D14 pulls in some nice air to my room too ha ha .


----------



## jNSK

Try living in Australia during the summer is all I can say. Either get AC or some huge-ass fans with a window open.


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jNSK;13276226*
> Try living in Australia during the summer is all I can say. Either get AC or some huge-ass fans with a window open.


Try living in Queensland









I have my ceiling fan on, window open and door open, this provides flow through (kind of like cooling a case







).


----------



## jNSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggs2see;13276255*
> Try living in Queensland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my ceiling fan on, window open and door open, this provides flow through (kind of like cooling a case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I lived in Queensland for around 4 years, I know that I should be thankful for living down here now, haha. I guess you get used to the heat - cold drinks are the best.


----------



## sockpirate

well i am sure Australia is quite the hellish place when it comes to the heat, but New Mexico isn't that much better, gets to around 100+Fahrenheit here around July in Southern New Mexico


----------



## overclocker23578

Drink Ln2?


----------



## anthony92

australia sucks in summer w/o aircon. 40+ throughout the day 30+ at night..... my fan was on the whole summer, windows open, doors open. gaming was tuff.


----------



## Liighthead

mmm i have uhhh 2 fans in my room.. ( stupid small room, ) 
one pulling air from the window in ( through a tube comming behind my desk so goes onto me/my case ) and one arround where i sit ( well behind me ) pushing air away x) and keeps me cool on those summer nights..

and yes im in australia to.. last year had that week where it was 50 - 55 during the day. and 35+ at night.. yeah for a week ( well 4 - 5 days ) it sucked xD 
9400 was hitting 97 - 98 with extra fans, no side panel ect.. * n faily big oc bout 60% *
in cod 4 lol...

anyways.. yeah airflow + cold drinks ftw


----------



## MrJackson

I've concidered a 2nd radiator and adding QD's out the back of the case and put that 2nd rad outside (shielded from the weather). Done right you could have it isolate each radiator so only the outside one is dumping heat and still have it portable if you go to LAN Parties.


----------



## jagz

I suffer high ambient's too, I'll prob get a portable AC unit this weekend.

(Can't get a window unit, Stupid home owners association rules)


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jNSK*


Try living in Australia during the summer is all I can say. Either get AC or some huge-ass fans with a window open.


I don no about no Huge ass fans, but Big Ass Fans moves a lot of air...


----------



## MrJackson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*


I don no about no Huge ass fans, but Big Ass Fans moves a lot of air...










I've seen some of the 20' ones installed, and their name is the only words that come to mind.


----------



## DarkPhoenix

We came up with a semi novel solution to deal with not only the heat but the noise as well. We moved our computers and audio amps into the adjacent room and then put small portholes in the wall to run all the wires. Room is now quiet and cool as the only heat comes off the monitors.


----------



## un-nefer

Got a spare radiator and water pump? if so, put a high CFM fan (or two) on it and run some cold water through it and face it towards you









For nice and cold, add some ice to the water passing through the radiator









or maybe one of THESE diy's would work for you


----------



## Doobyscoo

Try move the PC away from where you're sitting, I found that my room wasn't getting too hot but because my PC was near my feet it was feeling a lot hotter.

Also try a different chair, one that lets your skin breath.


----------



## krajee

Put a few bowls of ice in the room.


----------



## MechanicalHand

Bring your PC poolside


----------



## LiquidKaos

You mention that you have AC in the house but you don't want to use it. While I would never accept that an answer for myself personally (if I couldn't afford AC, I wouldn't be gaming) but let us skip past that and on to a possible solution:

1) Duct the exhaust air from your PC to the outside of the house with a dryer hose & vent
2) If the AC return system is near your room you could duct into that from above where you sit and then run the AC system on FAN only. This would cause the return system to suck the hot air out of the top of the room and distribute it around the rest of the house.
3) Get a small window unit AC and plop it in your window and turn it on.


----------



## Traches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krajee;13480871*
> Put a few bowls of ice in the room.


You'd be better off with ice water, with a fan blowing over the surface, and a cloth hung in front of the fan dipping into the water... Evaporative cooling FTW


----------



## bobfig

i should be getting my stuff soon but i plan mounting my rad in the window so that it blows the hot air out side and not in the room. right now with my fan on and door open the room stays around 83-84ÂºF. during the night with the door closed it can get up to 88-90ÂºF.


----------



## keesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traches;13269225*


this

and socks as well.


----------



## sccr64472

My Lan room gets so hot when all 4 comps are gaming during the Summer that I just broke down and bought this... (I got it for $200 less than that)
http://www.homedepot.com/Appliances-Heating-Cooling-Air-Quality-Air-Conditioners-Portable-Air-Conditioners/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbv64/R-202562963/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## duceanahalf

i have my sig rig, plus a q6600 with a gtx 460 running in my room with poor air flow from the a/c, which doesnt cool the house effectively to begin with. Mine are always running 100% because i run BOINC. ive resorted to shutting down one during the day, although yesterday i had both shut down, kept ambient down 4-5* F.


----------



## duceanahalf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter;13385243*
> I don no about no Huge ass fans, but Big Ass Fans moves a lot of air...


apparently the Isis fans run around $3000 USD


----------



## BirdofPrey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jNSK*


Try living in Australia during the summer is all I can say. Either get AC or some huge-ass fans with a window open.


I live in Arizona in the US. It's just as hot here, and my room has awful air circulation. A ceiling fan just recirculates the air in a room, what you need to do is bring cooler air in from elsewhere in the house; for that, I just have one of those tower fans next to my door.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkPhoenix*


We came up with a semi novel solution to deal with not only the heat but the noise as well. We moved our computers and audio amps into the adjacent room and then put small portholes in the wall to run all the wires. Room is now quiet and cool as the only heat comes off the monitors.


Now that RemoteFX is out, I was thinking of moving all my hardware into the server and running thin clients in the other rooms remoting to virtual machines in the server. Centralizes all the hardware AND all the heat and sound.


----------



## Akoz

I live in south east Texas







nuff said!


----------



## bobfig

just finnished doing this:










now i can open my window and it blows the hot air outside while keeping my room cool.


----------



## windfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig;13567283*
> just finnished doing this:
> 
> now i can open my window and it blows the hot air outside while keeping my room cool.


Well done!








Remember to have some kind of sheltering outside to protect the fans so that when it rains, you can continue to use the PC.


----------



## TwistedMind

Holmes 31" Tower Fan. Push of a button the tower rotates. Sitting on a milk crate.
http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/663656-31_manual_tower_fan.html

Aerospeed 20"
http://aerospeedfans.com/box-fans/item/3-bx100.html

I usually use a Patton fan but the motor ceased up after many years "7" of use even after oiled & well maintained.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windfire;13567848*
> Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to have some kind of sheltering outside to protect the fans so that when it rains, you can continue to use the PC.


heh i can just close the window if it rains


----------



## windfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig;13569270*
> heh i can just close the window if it rains


Then, how does the air vent out?


----------



## AllLeafs

I have all the fans of my computer running at %100 including the gpu's. How do I defeat the heat and noise? Easy I have my tower in a different room







A small hole in the wall gets all my cables to the pc neatly and my temps are in the 50's at load. heh heh. I don't hear my once noisy computer anymore...and I can game in my sweats.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windfire;13569450*
> Then, how does the air vent out?


there is a 3/4" space between the wood and the glass. enough to vent it to the side.


----------



## brandontaz2k2

A lot of very good ideas here, thanks.


----------



## razorseal

I was going to buy one of those fans that attach to your window, and suck the air out of the room (it's effin hot outside in S FL) I also thought about putting a dedicated small AC in there, but my community won't allow a window ac unit. I'll get in trouble fairly quick...

I've just learned to deal with it. there is a floor fan that blows air on me, and then another small one that sits on my desk.


----------

